# No flip clock method with less calculations



## Jupilogy (Feb 12, 2022)

I propose a no flip method for clock which only requires 1 calculation (unlike others which require more). Therefore memo and tracing is easier IMO. I call it four halves due to the pin ordering.
*Steps*​Edge memo​For each edge; D, R, U then L; memorise how that dial must turn to match the center. The order of memorisation is important. Remember in the order DRUL.
For example, if the D edge is at 5oclock and the center is at 3oclock, memorise -2. You should now have a sequence of four numbers.

AUF tracing​Although you can calculate the AUF with arithmetic (sum the inverse value of the center with the normal values from the edge), I prefer to trace the center piece with my finger as I’m bad at arithmetic.

Point to where the center piece is currently facing. For each edge in your memo, point to where the centre would point to after doing the inverse of that move.
For example, if the center is pointing to 3, and the memo is -2, 0, 5, -1:
First point to 3, the current orientation of the center. Then _add_ 2 to that, to point to 5. Add 0, to stay at 5. Point 5 units _anti-clockwise _to return to 12/0. Finally, turn 1 unit clockwise, ending at 1 o’clock. This number is the AUF - the final number in memorisation.

Flipping​You MUST do an x2 flip before beginning the solve.

Solving​Start with the two U pins up and D pins down. With the bottom dials, execute the first value from memo. With the top dials, make the visible center match the visible D edge. These turns can be done simultaneously.

Now put the R pins up and the L pins down. With the L dials, execute the second value from memo. With the R dials, match the center with the L edge.

With D pins up and U pins down, execute the third value from memo on the top dials, and with the bottom dials match the center with the U edge.

With the L pins up and R pins down, execute the fourth value from memo on the R dials, and with the L dials, make the center match the R edge.

Finally, with all pins down, execute the AUF memo on any dial. The AUF can actually be done before the other edges instead of at the end, so take advantage of the pins you have in your scramble. But don’t execute it twice!

The result should be all back edges and center facing 12, and all front centers and edges facing the same direction but not necessarily 12. Corners can be solved as you like.

Tips and skips​
If any edges are matching centres, it may be easier to memo that side as there are less numbers to memo and trace.
If your memo includes two numbers that are the inverse of each other (eg. 3 and -3) you can ignore those while tracing AUF as they will cancel out.
Use these tips to find a starting position with easier memo and tracing.

Video​





I am very much open to discussion, as I don’t know very much about clock. In fact, I can’t even do the other no flip method as I find it hard. Hopefully four halves is not an objectively worse method at least


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 14, 2022)

I saw this in the UKCA server, but I've just watched the video and this is actually really cool. I'm going to pull out my clock and do a few solves. No flip is by far the most fun way to do clock!


----------



## Jupilogy (Feb 14, 2022)

PapaSmurf said:


> I saw this in the UKCA server, but I've just watched the video and this is actually really cool. I'm going to pull out my clock and do a few solves. No flip is by far the most fun way to do clock!


Sweet, good luck! I pulled off an ao50 after 150 solves, so my DNF rate (under low pressure) isn't too bad after some practice


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 14, 2022)

PapaSmurf said:


> I saw this in the UKCA server, but I've just watched the video and this is actually really cool. I'm going to pull out my clock and do a few solves. No flip is by far the most fun way to do clock!


You should try my turn style of turning bottom clocks with the pinkies!


----------



## blueten (Mar 30, 2022)

记住背面D-R和U-L的点数。抬起立柱对应的称为F轮，按下立柱对应的称为B轮。
STEP1：udud，F：D→R，B：D→R，点数为D-R；
STEP2：uddd，F：C→D，B：DR→R；
STEP3：dudu，F：U→L，B：U→L，点数为U-L；
STEP4：dddu，F：C→U，B：UL→L；
X2
STEP5：uddd，F：C→D，B：DR→R；
STEP6：dddu，F：C→U，B：UL→L；
STEP7：uddu，ALL→0。


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Apr 1, 2022)

Jupilogy said:


> I propose a no flip method for clock which only requires 1 calculation (unlike others which require more). Therefore memo and tracing is easier IMO. I call it four halves due to the pin ordering.
> *Steps*​Edge memo​For each edge; D, R, U then L; memorise how that dial must turn to match the center. The order of memorisation is important. Remember in the order DRUL.
> For example, if the D edge is at 5oclock and the center is at 3oclock, memorise -2. You should now have a sequence of four numbers.
> 
> ...


I actually really like this idea. I think I will try it for a bit, but I already average sub 20 with almost no experience.


----------



## Foreright (Apr 1, 2022)

This is really cool - I can do a no flip method but this one has less arithmetic as you say  I might give this some practice too - I’m averaging around 11 right now


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm definitely going to try this out.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Apr 5, 2022)

One advantage Lou has over this that I would believe cements it as marginally better:

If two adjacent edge dials match each other, you can skip one move with them using Lou. This method does not have the same advantage without increasing the number of pin switches you do.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 5, 2022)

Good video, thanks for making it. I am 12 seconds with clock. I want to try out no-flip anyway.


----------



## Jupilogy (Apr 14, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.



Zeke Mackay said:


> If two adjacent edge dials match each other, you can skip one move with them using Lou.


I didn't consider this, that's fair enough! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 4, 2022)

The beginner's tutorial by the WR holder Caleb has been released. I wonder how the advanced method would look like.

Does anyone has a doc or vid about advanced no flip?


----------

